# Hướng dẫn cách vệ sinh bếp từ hiệu quả



## tibodinh (27/9/21)

Hướng dẫn cách vệ sinh bếp từ hiệu quả

Sở hữu nhiều tính năng tiện dụng, hiện đại và độ an toàn cao nên bếp từ ngày càng được sử dụng rộng rãi hơn so với các loại bếp khác. Trong quá trình máy hút bụi công nghiệp khô ướt sử dụng không thể tránh khỏi việc bếp bị bám bẩn và ố vàng do dầu mỡ. Vậy bạn đã biết những bí quyết để vệ sinh bếp từ nhanh chóng và hiệu quả, giữ bếp luôn sáng bóng như mới chưa nào?





1. Sử dụng khăn mềm để vệ sinh
Bề mặt bếp điện từ được làm chất liệu kính cường lực, chống xước nên sau khi nấu ăn xong chỉ cần dùng khăn mềm để  máy chà sàn đơn công nghiệplau chùi mà vẫn không lo bếp bị trầy xước.

2. Dùng dao vệ sinh chuyên dụng
Những vết bẩn lâu ngày cần phải dùng dao vệ sinh chuyên dụng để đạt hiệu quả làm sạch tốt nhất. Cầm dao chếch 30 - 40 độ và nhẹ nhàng cào sạch các vết bẩn. Sau đó lau chùi lại bếp bằng dung dịch vệ sinh và khăn mềm.

3. Dùng giấm hoặc cồn trắng
Trong quá trình nấu ăn, do sử dụng nguồn nước có nhiều canxi gây ra các vết loang lổ màu trắng trên mặt bếp, rất mất thẩm mỹ. Khi đó, bạn hãy dùng cồn hoặc giấm trắng bôi lên vết bẩn và đợi 10 - 15 phút rồi lấy khăn lau sạch lại.

4. Chất tẩy rửa chuyên dụng
Các sản phẩm tẩy rửa chuyên dụng dùng cho việc vệ sinh dạng xịt hoặc lỏng sẽ dễ dàng giúp bạn đánh bay những vết bẩn trên mặt bếp. Bạn có thể mua các sản phẩm này ở chợ hoặc siêu thị.

5. Nước cốt chanh
Vắt 1-2 quả chanh vào chén, dùng khăn ẩm thấm nước cốt chanh để lau lên bếp, sau đó dùng nước để lau lại, bếp sẽ sạch và sáng bóng như mới.

6. Nước cơm
Sử dụng nước cơm để khử những vết ố dầu mỡ trong quá trình nấu nướng gây ra, sẽ mang đến hiệu quả làm sạch bất ngờ cho bạn đấy. Khi cơm đang sôi, chiết ít nước ra, chú ý nên lấy cả phần bọt. Dùng vải mềm thấm nước cơm đang ấm, thoa một lớp lên bề mặt bếp. Khoảng vài phút sau, nước cơm sẽ hút hết các chất dầu mỡ, bạn lấy vải ra lau sạch, thấm nước rửa chén rồi lau lại cho thật sạch.

7. Nước rửa chén
Đối với các vết bẩm thông thường, ít bám dính, phụ kiện máy chà sàn bạn có thể dễ dàng làm sạch bằng nước rửa chén.
Với những mẹo nhỏ thật đơn giản nhưng vô cùng hiệu quả trên đây, bạn sẽ không còn phải lo ngại bất kỳ vết bẩn nào nữa rồi!


----------



## duongpham (27/9/21)

Đánh dấu, toàn những kinh nghiệm hữu ích, sẽ thử áp dụng xem hiệu quả thế nào mới được


----------

